# IBS - Not!



## suzatb (Nov 7, 2001)

Last year I was diagnosed with IBS-C. I was given antidepressants, antispastics, Miralax etc. I would not be able to go for 14 days and would need to take a laxative just to get some action. But the laxative would cause extreme pain and cramping to the point where I would pass out. I also started noticing a lot of swelling/bloating which my gastro doctor said was normal - typical IBS. Just to be on the safe side, I went to my gynecologist to have an ultrasound done just to rule out ovarian cancer, etc. The doctor found three fibroids which he said in no way would be causing my constipation. To get rid of the fibroids since I didn't want to wait for menopause, I opted for a partial hysterectomy. The surgery was suppose to last 45 minutes, but ended up lasting 3 hours. What was found was that my left ovary was fused to my lower bowel. The bowel was being strangled by endio and scar tissue and had even been rerouted - almost doing a u-turn. The doctor was fantastic and managed to peel the ovary from the bowel. He cleaned things up and straightened out the bowel again and guess what - no IBS - no constipation. It is fantastic to be back to functioning again. Since the surgery I have been going everyday without fail. If I hadn't opted for the hysterectomy I shudder to think what would have happened if the bowel had been left the way it was. Please make sure you cover every avenue. I'm not saying for everyone to have surgery, but if I hadn't gone thru all of the steps in eliminating possible problems, I never would have been cured and things might have turned out worse. Hopefully now I can get rid of this website address and get on with my life. It's been a miserable year - I'd become so sick of hearing the doctor say "typical IBS". Well it wasn't typical. I wish all of you the best of luck in dealing with this horrible disease/syndrome.


----------



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

Suz, I am glad that you found the "real" problem. Thanks for sharing your news with us.


----------



## Sdove (Jan 13, 2002)

That is wonderful. Glad they found out what the problem was. Snowdove


----------



## Stace (Sep 20, 2000)

Wow, what a story. Maybe you could post this on the main IBS Board for people who don't check this forum very often.So glad they found the real problem and that you are doing so well now.Stacey


----------

